# website - different aquascapes



## aaronnorth (16 Apr 2009)

http://www.aquatic-plants-studio.com/index.html

something i found from aquatic eden I love his tanks


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Apr 2009)

Nice tanks and nice photography kit


----------



## Thomas McMillan (16 Apr 2009)

Really nice website, great tanks too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TDI-line (16 Apr 2009)

Nice stuff.


----------



## JamesM (16 Apr 2009)

Quality


----------



## George Farmer (16 Apr 2009)

Wow!  Thanks for the link, Aaron.


----------



## ianh (16 Apr 2009)

Really inspiring, thank for the link Aaron.

First time I've seen sound reducing foam used within a cabinet - what a good idea.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Apr 2009)

ianh said:
			
		

> First time I've seen sound reducing foam used within a cabinet - what a good idea.


I thought the same when I saw that, really clever stuff, specially for people that keep the tanks in the bedroom.


----------



## Superman (16 Apr 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> ianh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I now know how to fit a 60ltr in my bedroom!  8)


----------



## ianh (17 Apr 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Possibly in the headboard?

http://d-listeddecor.blogspot.com/2008/ ... -1700.html
http://www.aquatic-store.com/index1.html


----------

